# Another Customizing Question ForThe Think Tank



## KYHOTracker41 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Another Customizing Question For The Think Tank*

I know this has probably been discussed at length on the forum, but I haven't had time to go through 163 pages of posts yet. Anybody make their own decals for Hot Wheels / HO scale slot cars? I know Testor's makes a decal making kit, but the reviews I've seen don't seem to be all that good. 
I printed out some graphics tonight that I pulled from the Internet on regular paper and sized them down to 1:64 size and they look pretty good! I know you can get the decal paper, print them out, then clear seal the decals before using them. Anybody done much of your own custom decal work, or can post some links to discussions on the forum for me? Your technique for doing this would also be appreciated. Thanks fellers (and you gals too!) :thumbsup:

Addendum : Here's a graphics package that I hand painted several years back onto one of my son's Pinewood Derby car. It took First Place in the meet and Best Graphics Award to boot. I'd like to use this on a Hot Wheels / HO slot car, but that's getting a little bit too little for me to handle, unless I can print it out as a decal!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've used the Testor's kit and like it myself for some things. Basicaly I find an image that I like, save it to my computer as a pic. Then I open Word, copy and paste the image there, do a little resizing, then print a test sheet on paper. If the test image is the size I want, I tape a small piece of decal paper over the test image, then run it back through the printer. Let it dry, then clearcoat the image to keep the ink from running. After that dries, cut and apply... 
For the images you posted, I'd use clear decal paper, and paint my body white are a real light color. That's the easiest way for me...Now you can get into white paper and background colors, and other ways to print, they just get a little more involved...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## KYHOTracker41 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Here May Be The First Project*








If I can get a plastic cast of this body, this may be the first HO slot car project I attempt. This Metrorail vehichle should make a great HO scale dragster. I'm good enough at making graphics using just PAINT and Microsoft Word and scaling them down to size. I have ordered some clear decal paper to give a try.







I might go with this graphic that has the name integrated into the graphic - it takes up less space on the side of the car.

I'd forgotten how much fun customizing HO Slot Cars is!! Of course, the home computer has made everything SO MUCh EASIER!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

KYHOTracker41 said:


> If I can get a plastic cast of this body, this may be the first HO slot car project I attempt. This Metrorail vehichle should make a great HO scale dragster. I'm good enough at making graphics using just PAINT and Microsoft Word and scaling them down to size. I have ordered some clear decal paper to give a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The metro was done years back. Casters name was "big Kevin"...? (help me here gang). He had been quite ill has not been heard from for some time.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes your correct Bill. I may even have a few of these allready. I believe I got them from Tom Stumpf. 

If you want one shot me a PM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> The metro was done years back. Casters name was "big Kevin"...? (help me here gang). He had been quite ill has not been heard from for some time.


Kevin Masters.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Kevin gave me a real nasty feedback early in his eBay career when I asked for mounting posts for one of his castings that didn't describe their absence. he also wasn't too fond of leaving feedback for his buyers until I called him on that. big guy, I think he turned his attitude around, but he lost me as a customer. as the world swirlls


----------

